# Agile Legacy 727



## Spacestationfive (Feb 3, 2016)

So....this exists

Legacy 727 TOM Nat - RondoMusic.com


----------



## beneharris (Feb 3, 2016)

Haha. I see the appeal of the bevels, I really do. I have one of their single cuts with those exact types of bevels, they're great, but mine is a single piece of wood. But dear god, lets get rid of the clashing woods when doing it.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 3, 2016)

Is it an RGD copy or an Aries copy?


----------



## Spacestationfive (Feb 3, 2016)

possumkiller said:


> Is it an RGD copy or an Aries copy?



Yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm glad they made a sub-$300 Agile 7-string baritone...

But Jesus Christ, that's a blatant Aries-meets-RGA clone. 

Legit, though... If I wanted a 7-string barrytoan, I'd grab that. $300 isn't bad. Hope there's some solid-finished ones in the future.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 3, 2016)

Put on a fakeshot and a flat black finish and I'd hit it.


----------



## SlamLiguez (Feb 3, 2016)

possumkiller said:


> Put on a fakeshot and a flat black finish and I'd hit it.




Agreed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But Jesus Christ, that's a blatant Aries-meets-RGA clone.



Because the AL, ST, AS, etc. are the apex of originality.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 3, 2016)

Almost. Like I said about the Aries, a solid color would look fine. The way the bevel cuts off the veneer just looks off.


----------



## Zhysick (Feb 3, 2016)

If they do a multiscale 8 string I will be in trouble...


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 3, 2016)

So I guess this is the new fad huh?

Looks cool though. I always applaud Agile coming out with the hot new product at a low price.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2016)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but I loathe the fact the inability to make a drop-top actually became a trend.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2016)

Randy said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record, but I loathe the fact the inability to make a drop-top actually became a trend.



It's funny how Carvin's incompetence is becoming the new thing.


----------



## Zhysick (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't like how it look in the Carvin Aries but I kinda like or better say "I could live with" how it looks in the Ibby RGDIX (¿¿?? or whatever) but in this... well... is a 300$ guitar... if it doesn't look "amazing" you cannot be disappointed because of the price...

For that money if it plays as good as other Agiles you can give it a paintjob in solid color and be more than happy...


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 3, 2016)

I might actually buy one of those with part of my tax return. It's trendy-looking in this niche, but that doesn't really bother me. For 300 bucks it's at least worth trying. Been wanting a solid cheap guitar to put in open C tuning with a low G, so I can get my Hevy Devy/SYL worship on every now and then. I'd feel better going Agile than dropping $1000 on the new Iron Label RGD. The Ibanez does look sweet, but a $700 difference with apparently the same level of QC (going by track record) is hard to ignore.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 3, 2016)

#whypaymore?


----------



## bloc (Feb 3, 2016)

I mean it's a nice looking guitar so who cares


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I waaaaaas going to get an Aries...



Real talk though, I don't think it looks half bad. If I was OK with TOMs then I'd be a lot more tempted- although I'm sure a models with hipshot-style and floyd bridges are just around the corner.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 3, 2016)

Randy said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record, but I loathe the fact the inability to make a drop-top actually became a trend.



Senseless, but people keep buying them, so...


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 3, 2016)

well for all of those who complained tht the Aries had a too offset bevel who didnt follow the body lines, well... here! there you go!


----------



## JD27 (Feb 3, 2016)

The Bevelpocalypse has arrived.


----------



## trem licking (Feb 3, 2016)

this thing looks awesome. more agile models with this would be killer


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 4, 2016)

trem licking said:


> this thing looks awesome. more agile models with this would be killer



Agreed. 

Its awesome being able to see the layers of the wood construction... Pondman has some incredible builds that showcase layering...

Just me i guess... TOM or not... This would be amazing in my collection! If only i could find an RG8 like that


----------



## Rollandbeast (Feb 4, 2016)

nice ,looks better than ibby new rgd lol


----------



## cardinal (Feb 4, 2016)

Hahahaha


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Feb 4, 2016)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Well I waaaaaas going to get an Aries...
> 
> 
> 
> Real talk though, I don't think it looks half bad. If I was OK with TOMs then I'd be a lot more tempted- although I'm sure a models with hipshot-style and floyd bridges are just around the corner.



Legacy 727 FRDLX CSB - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm not a fan of this trend, personally. But, I have to be honest, I think the Agiles look the best. Especially that orange one with the trem. Can't beat the price.


----------



## Zhysick (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, aesthetically I don't like them that much but bevels are fking comfortable... That one in orange looks waaaay waaaaay better than the previous one with the tom bridge.


----------



## n4t (Feb 4, 2016)

I like to see some creativity in design, even if the luddites don't like missing an inch of their precious top wood 

If you want boring, traditional, and uninspired you could always just get a PRS.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 4, 2016)

Zhysick said:


> Yes, aesthetically I don't like them that much but bevels are fking comfortable... That one in orange looks waaaay waaaaay better than the previous one with the tom bridge.



Same. If only it had black hardware.


----------



## schwiz (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't understand how people are comparing this guitar to an Aries, just because both guitars have a bevel. There are so many other things that makes these two guitars completely different.


----------



## trem licking (Feb 4, 2016)

.... if this is a new custom shop option i may be getting an "expensive" agile soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2016)

schwiz said:


> I don't understand how people are comparing this guitar to an Aries, just because both guitars have a bevel. There are so many other things that makes these two guitars completely different.



The way the maple top is beveled away is a pretty blatant copy of the Aries bevel, with the 2-layer top.


----------



## Action (Feb 4, 2016)

Guitars with only three-quarters of a top are all kinds of ugly. They play tricks on the eyes. "Did they really choose to... is that guitar really missing that much of... oh wow."

I know it's a matter of taste, but I really suspect the first three-quarter top came about via an accident and a 'screw it'


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 4, 2016)

schwiz said:


> I don't understand how people are comparing this guitar to an Aries, just because both guitars have a bevel. There are so many other things that makes these two guitars completely different.



yeah difference is that in this guitar the bevel line actually follows the shape of the guitar


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 4, 2016)

I like the CSB one. May pick up


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 4, 2016)

The bevel looks way better on the Agile. The Carvin one has the bevel carry way down past the midline into the other side of the lower bout, and just looks odd. That being said, I don't really care for these bevels on any of the models. If I'm going to get a beveled guitar, I'm getting a skervy. But I'm not getting a skervy, either, sooooo.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 4, 2016)

All these goddamn bevels. STOP!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Also saw this interesting piece on their website...






Agile PPG 725 Amber Quilt - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 5, 2016)

Action said:


> Guitars with only *ONE*-quarters of a top are all kinds of ugly.



Fixed that right up.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The way the maple top is beveled away is a pretty blatant copy of the Aries bevel, with the 2-layer top.



They were far from the first though. Knaggs did this for years (still looked awkward as heck in most cases) and I'm sure there were others before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh I know there were plenty of other ones. I've been saying that for awhile. But they release it after the Aries and RGDIX come out so it seems more than a coincidence.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 5, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> The bevel looks way better on the Agile. The Carvin one has the bevel carry way down past the midline into the other side of the lower bout, and just looks odd.



Agile did get that bit right, but then they completely botched the upper horn. *shrug* It's a superstrat, so I'm not really in the market either.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 5, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also saw this interesting piece on their website...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS, on the other hand....


----------



## crg123 (Feb 5, 2016)

These fvcking bevels are getting ridiculous rofl.


----------



## trem licking (Feb 5, 2016)

I am quite surprised by all the bevel hate. i think it looks ....ing sweet and yeah its been done before but not in these variations that i've seen and it's more affordable. although the carvin vader top cutoff looks pretty bad/unfinished, i'll agree to that.


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 5, 2016)

I think they look fantastic! Where's all the hate coming from--


Konfyouzd said:


> All these goddamn bevels. STOP!


I demand MORE bevels! MOAR!


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 6, 2016)

One thing that really really bugs me about these types of Agile guitars is the combination of the reverse head stock and the string-thru holes being placed very far behind the TOM bridge.

Hear me out

Look how much string is required behind the nut to reach the Low B tuning machine head, and then look how much string is required to reach the string thru hole. Then remember it's an extended scale length instrument.

I had a Agile interceptor with 27" which was setup with the same combination of headstock and bridges that these have and I could NOT find B strings long enough to reach the tuning pegs. I had to buy garbage Lebella strings just to use the thing. Regular Ernie Ball or Diadarrio strings literally weren't long enough to use.

They should either switch to the hipshot style bridges or move the string through holes closer to the bridge. 
Just a fair warning to anyone wanting to get one of these!


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 6, 2016)

Man, that's actually tempting since I've been wanting to try out a baritone since forever. But $300 almost feels too low...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2016)

^Not worth it if you're in Sweden. Shipping will be a bitch and you can't return it in case you get a dud.


----------



## Zalbu (Feb 6, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Not worth it if you're in Sweden. Shipping will be a bitch and you can't return it in case you get a dud.


I'unno, how many other 27 inch sevens can you find at that price, even after shipping? And I don't really think I'd complain about getting a dud for 300 bucks, it'd be above my expectations if the neck doesn't deattach from the body while playing it.

And I might as well ask here, have anybody actually played one of those 80 dollar Strats they sell? It'd be fun to buy one just to see how it holds up, I've heard pretty good reviews for their $250 and below Les Pauls.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmm, that piezo models interesting. How do those piezos sound, comparing to an actual acoustic? If they've got PB strings, they're really pushing the "acoustic" idea.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Hmm, that piezo models interesting. How do those piezos sound, comparing to an actual acoustic? If they've got PB strings, they're really pushing the "acoustic" idea.



Piezos can be really hit or miss depending on the style of piezo and whether it's put through a preamp and then what kind of preamp. The cheaper setups tend to sound boomy and muffled, like a large body acoustic with really dead strings, with really quacky highs. Even the higher end units can suffer from some of that, but to a much lesser extent, which is why most high quality piezo pickups are run through specialized preamps.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah it looks utterly f*cking awful like every bevel-top Carvin and Ibanez.

It's a really horrible look and I cannot understand why anyone likes it.


----------



## Rollandbeast (Feb 7, 2016)

Exit Existence said:


> One thing that really really bugs me about these types of Agile guitars is the combination of the reverse head stock and the string-thru holes being placed very far behind the TOM bridge.
> 
> Hear me out
> 
> ...



hmmmmm I have a tom septor 727 and ive used regular daddario/ernieball/ghs and they were all fine 

but it would look a lot better aesthetically if the holes were closer to the bridge IMO


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 7, 2016)

If you don't like bevels, you don't like bevels. I'm iffy on them but never seen one in person. 

I don't see why there's such a hate for an industry trying to do something different. Just seems like a lot of salt is all. 

The bevel phase exists for a reason. People buy them. Can't blame companies for jumping on a trend.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 7, 2016)

Pretty yums to me. 27" normally a Bit too long, but it'll be just fine in E-flat, and then slap a capo on 1st or 2nd fret for std-E or C-std 
Only issue for me is the top veneer trim to the lower side, but at that price, I think I could get myself to simply trim it to my likings.
Tempting..


----------



## samtrudell (Feb 9, 2016)

Just bought the last one. it gets here in 2 days and im throwin some Nazguls in it right away. I'll post some sound clips and/or some DI files if anyone wants to fux with that


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 9, 2016)

samtrudell said:


> Just bought the last one. it gets here in 2 days and im throwin some Nazguls in it right away. I'll post some sound clips and/or some DI files if anyone wants to fux with that



Super interested in a full review on this. Didn't know if the bolt-on would be a bigger pain than expected. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2016)

I wanted the one with the Floyd so bad but it wasn't meant to be. I do actually who the person is that bought and I've already called dibs on it.


----------

